# Help me with this biting nipping



## maid90 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey all, 
Been following this forum for a few months and finally decided to make a user name. 
I have a one year 6 month old Gsd male. He is from a breeder in northern NJ. I have had him since 7 weeks old. He knows his commands, reliable, a genius. He is my third dog, I had him at petsmart as a start. Taught him there and taught him what I knew from my first two dogs. 
We also had private training with a Dogtra collar 1900ncp. This device amazed me as well as the training and his eagerness to learn. I trust him 100% off leash with and without the training collar. 
So, why am I writing this post? For the life of me, I can't get him to stop the unnecessary 'puppy' biting/nipping. I've done everything I could and he still hasn't grown out of it. I've tried redirecting the behaviour, giving him something to chew on, excersize, yelling.. You name it I tried. I'm at wits end. Is there anyone out there that can help me or show me how to get him to stop. 
He is 95-98pounds and it's getting to the point that I'm loosing my mind. 
The reason I THINK he is like this is because the breeder gave him to us at 7 weeks. He never associated that nipping hurts his playmates and he continues to do it.. 

Please help. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

how much exercise does he get on a daily basis? 

Nipping/biting can also be an 'attention' getter, Maybe go back to your Dogtra trainer and use it for the biting? I'm not real familiar on the uses of e collars so can't advise on that.

I would up his exercise, have a tug/toy handy and everytime he goes to nail/mouth you, shove a toy in his mouth These dogs CAN be mouthy, but working on diverting his attention to something else can lessen it.

Hopefully others will chime in with suggestions


----------



## Redberry (Jul 22, 2013)

Puppy bites, say "ouch", he doesn't stop say "enough", he doesn't stop-say "too bad" and put in the crate for 30sec to 1minute (only, so he doesn't associate crate with punishment) then let him out, repeat EVERY time he bites.. It worked great with my puppy who drove me nearly insane.. After a while she stopped at "enough".. Good luck, message me if u have questions 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maid90 (Jan 10, 2014)

He gets about 3-4miles of exercise a day, about 2-3 of that on the treadmill since it's freezing outside. 
He definitely barks and tries to pull on our clothes to get our attention though. He will only do this in the house. I know he gets bored but there isn't a toy that we found that he can't break and swallow pieces. No balls in the house because he brings it to us and demands for us to play with him he throws it in our laps and is consistant. We put this rule into affect about a year ago. 
Best thing we found was a Nylebone however he still manages to chew off small pieces and swallow them

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maid90 (Jan 10, 2014)

Redberry said:


> Puppy bites, say "ouch", he doesn't stop say "enough", he doesn't stop-say "too bad" and put in the crate for 30sec to 1minute (only, so he doesn't associate crate with punishment) then let him out, repeat EVERY time he bites.. It worked great with my puppy who drove me nearly insane.. After a while she stopped at "enough".. Good luck, message me if u have questions
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Will try this out. Never used the crate as a punishment technique. While he is in the crate should I leave the room for that one minute? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Redberry (Jul 22, 2013)

maid90 said:


> Will try this out. Never used the crate as a punishment technique. While he is in the crate should I leave the room for that one minute?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I was concerned about that too but I guess because the time out is so short she never developed a bad association with the crate.. And yes I always got out of her sight. She usually whined so I made sure I only let her out when she didn't, usually asked her to lie down and then quickly let out.. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Redberry (Jul 22, 2013)

As for chews, have u tried Himalayan dog chews? They are hard but digestible and natural.. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

It sounds like your dog wants to play with you, not just lie there and chew on something. I suggest trick training, tug, Nosework or find it games, indoor hide and seek, focused obedience... things that the dog can do with you.

David Winners


----------



## maid90 (Jan 10, 2014)

Redberry said:


> As for chews, have u tried Himalayan dog chews? They are hard but digestible and natural..
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What are these? Never heard of them.. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Redberry (Jul 22, 2013)

http://www.petexpertise.com/dog-chew-comparison.html




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sawyer2014 (Jan 12, 2014)

This is my first post as well and it is also about nipping. We've had our MGSD since December 17 and he's 3months old now.

Tried the ouch, replace with toy, hold his mouth shut and say "close your mouth," say no and leave the room. Hmmmm, now as I write this maybe we are using too many different techniques.

I just wonder how long could this last if I actually do become consistant and use one technique?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Sawyer2014 said:


> This is my first post as well and it is also about nipping. We've had our MGSD since December 17 and he's 3months old now.
> 
> Tried the ouch, replace with toy, hold his mouth shut and say "close your mouth," say no and leave the room. Hmmmm, now as I write this maybe we are using too many different techniques.
> 
> I just wonder how long could this last if I actually do become consistant and use one technique?



Ahhh....the proverbial 3 month old nipper. You are in good company aboard the USS Bite Inhibition. 

Over the three wonderful GSDs I have had the honor to befriend, I used most of the tactics suggested previously. However, I also employed biting them back when the "ouch" then "ENOUGH" and then finally "you're getting called on a 2 minute biting penalty" and into the kennel with her didn't always get the idea across.

Teaching bite inhibition is definitely a task worth pursuing as you well know at this stage. A GSDs bite force is tremendous and the pup needs to learn this sooner than later. I have no problems with any of our GSDs becoming soft-mouthed and using their jaws in an acceptable playful manner on me. I am convinced that a puppy learning this via it's mother and siblings is adequate if the puppy is biting another dog but not when it applies the same bite force on a human. So, I guess my logic was...you bite me too hard and I will return in kind...not so nice is it?

Granted, a more mature dog with a lack of bite inhibition would be the last dog I would apply my approach on, as it would end up ugly, most likely.

Hang in there and whatever approach you take, be consistent, fair and mostly...be your dog's leader...a regular Rock of Gibraltar.

SuperG


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Mine is only 10 weeks Thursday and my hands look like I was in a war with a blackberry bush. However, I think I found what works with mine. 

Saturday he was a monster, defiant and extremely mouthy. We could not get him to settle down. This was the first time he had acted out this way. 

Saturday night I got down on the floor with him. He would bite and I'd tell him "no biting" in a stern voice. If he bit again, I would get up, sit in a chair with my back to him. He sounded like the world was coming to an end. I did this a number of times, each time he went longer without biting me. 

Sunday he was a new dog, well behaved, no biting and followed me like a shadow. I can tell I'm going to have to do it again and be consistent with "if you bite, I'm not playing with you" but it worked. Your results may vary, especially with the age of your dogs.


----------



## Sawyer2014 (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks SuperG. Glad we are normal!lol


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I wouldn't refer to a year and a half old dog biting as "puppy nipping". Bite inhibition is something that should be started as soon as you get a puppy and should mostly be under control within a few months, certainly by the time teething is over. 

At this point I think you should look into getting some professional help with this problem. If you put your general location in your profile, it will appear below your username in all your posts, and maybe someone can refer you to a trainer in your area who can work with you.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Mine is almost 29 months old and usually the only time he is mouthy is when, to be fair, he hasn't had enough exercise on a given day. 

We usually do kind of a time out minus the crate because it isn't always available. He does it mainly when I go to leash him. I tell him "no biting" in a firm voice and just stop what I am doing.
Stopping what I am doing (leashing) and just quietly watching him, seems to get the message across that if you don't stop mouthing, it will be THAT much longer before you get to do what you want. If he is really wound up, it may take a couple of times. 

I think it is a case of ignoring what he wants (go for a walk) until he sits quietly and then allows me to leash him without the biting behavior.

Mine can't stand to be ignored, so after a few seconds he will "fall in line" so he can get his attention back. 

This may not be everyone else's preferred method, but works for us.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maid90 (Jan 10, 2014)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I wouldn't refer to a year and a half old dog biting as "puppy nipping". Bite inhibition is something that should be started as soon as you get a puppy and should mostly be under control within a few months, certainly by the time teething is over.
> 
> At this point I think you should look into getting some professional help with this problem. If you put your general location in your profile, it will appear below your username in all your posts, and maybe someone can refer you to a trainer in your area who can work with you.


Thanks! Been looking around for professional help but wanted to start here. It's attention nipping and play with me nipping that's why I called it puppy nipping

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

